# Live Trip Reports - Rules!



## Elise79

Following the discussion last week here are the agreed rules for posting live trip reports:


Trip reports can be posted on the UK Trip Planning board however they should only be started no sooner than the day before you leave
They need to have the words "Live TR" in the title
In the first post you need to include the dates of the trip
Whilst the trip is in progress it will remain here on trip planning once you return home we will move it to the UK Trip Reports Board

Any threads that look like live trip reports but do not follow the above rules will automatically get moved immediately to the UK Trip Reports board.

Thank you for your co-operation

Tracy, Joh & Wayne


----------



## BudgieMama

Could thus thread be pinned for future reference please?


----------



## Elise79

BudgieMama said:


> Could thus thread be pinned for future reference please?



It will be - just needs to float around first as not everyone reads the stickies


----------



## disneyholic family

sounds reasonable!!


----------



## disney_princess_85

Sounds like a plan!


----------



## helendarack

ok got it


----------

